# Two Stihl 044 Magnum Saws- Double Bar Alaskan Mill- Cut How wide?



## Jon Mackay (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello there,

(*New member here, looking to learn toward making an effective, affordable set-up for the getting started with milling some wide hardwood slabs.)*

About chainsaw mills- I wonder about the capacity of this proposed set-up:

-Milling oak and maple slabs, about three days per month
-Granberg Alaskan MK-III mill
-Double end saw bar
-_*Two Stihl 044 Magnum power heads*_, both saws oiling chain
-Auxiliary chain oiler 
-Sharpened Stihl brand ripping chain
-Wooden wedges supporting kerf during sawing
-Two attentive, patient operators

*I wonder, what might be the reasonable width of cut when sawing the oak and maple?*


----------



## BobL (Dec 17, 2013)

That set up should be able to easily cut 60"+

Do you have any machinery to move the slabs?


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Dec 17, 2013)

As Bob pointed out, you've got the equipment for the cutting figured out but don't forget moving the material. Even cut down, slabs that big are HEAVY.


----------



## Jon Mackay (Dec 17, 2013)

...Yes, that question *about moving the slabs*, it get's me thinking.

I do have the use of some gear for getting started:

- *F-150* with ball hitch/ gooseneck hitch
- 5 Foot X Ten Foot Flat Deck *Utility Trailer* (single axle)
- 3 Ton *Farm Jack* (for lifting/winching)
- 2 Ton Ratchet *Come Along*
- (2) Tow Chains
- (8) *Steel Pipes* (for rollers)
- (2) Good Heavy Duty *Ratchet Straps *
- (1) *Peavey*
- Heavy Rope (for hauling crab traps)
- Carpentry Tools
- Lumber, *Pallets*, Chocks, Hardware

Looking at using this roll on/ roll off set-up (courtesy of a co-worker who works at a local pulp mill)-


----------



## Jon Mackay (Dec 18, 2013)

The experience of peddling on a bicycle for two might be a useful comparison here. 

*





About double head chainsaws*- In this example it is assumed that two powerheads of equal power are being used.

*I wonder, what of the suggestion that the double head chainsaw does not readily offer combined cutting power because the RPM's must be almost identical, otherwise the faster saw is doing the work and the slower saw is underutilized/ dragging?*


----------



## BobL (Dec 18, 2013)

Jon Mackay said:


> The experience of peddling on a bicycle for two might be a useful comparison here.
> *
> About double head chainsaws*- In this example it is assumed that two powerheads of equal power are being used.
> 
> *I wonder, what of the suggestion that the double head chainsaw does not readily offer combined cutting power because the RPM's must be almost identical, otherwise the faster saw is doing the work and the slower saw is underutilized/ dragging?*



Nope, this is not the case. -This has been discussed ad nauseum and infinitum on this and other forums. Chainsaws of different capacity can even be used although it's a good idea that their mechanicals permit the powerbeads to be able to withstand the same max RPM. What happens is the chain acts like an extension to the crankshaft so the two saws just act like a twin cylinder motor. The RPMS MUST always be the same because they are hard linked by the chain. It's just like a multi cylinder engine, one cylinder may be generating more power that the other but they all contribute at one point of the cycle or other.


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 18, 2013)

Joh check the axle on the trailer so you don't over load it . It should have a tag welded on . Just go slow and see what works and what don't .


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 19, 2013)

The one thing I'm wondering is why not just get a bigger saw. Do you already own 2 044's. If you don't already own them I'd advise against the two saw set up. There is enough to go wrong with one saw why add more variables. I thought long and hard about the two saw set up and decided against it.


----------

